# Piano and Orchestra: Please Leave Comments



## chopinsky

Note: I have posted this message on other forums as well:

I started this Piece(?) Sometime in 2004 I think. I had some Ideas but I have never really had the chance to put the entire thing together, and there are some parts that I don't like too much. So I am posting this piece here to get some suggestions and constructive criticism of the music. Please feel free to leave comments and suggestions.

As a warning, there is a bit of distortion whenever the timpani or bass drum roles, and since this was done in finale with those sounds that it comes with, the quality might not be too great, but I think its audible enough to get the basic idea.

The Three parts posted are all continuous (All part of one big incomplete movement it seems) at this point


__
https://soundcloud.com/user5098547%2Fpiano-and-orchestra-incomplete


__
https://soundcloud.com/user5098547%2Fpiano-and-orchestra-ii


__
https://soundcloud.com/user5098547%2Fpiano-and-orchestra-iii


----------



## kv466

I think it is pretty awesome! I'm actually only about halfway through the first track and I love the timpani work and really, the entire thing so far...great interplay between piano and orchestra and some really nice things I only wish I was hearing on real instruments...nonetheless, sit hear listening to each note and loving each moment...waiting for the next...sure sign of a good piece!

So, no complaints or suggestions so far from me...something tells me there won't be any. Good stuff.


----------



## chopinsky

I am glad that you like the piece. but you couldn't fine anything that you didn't like at all? I am not really an orchestrator so I doubt that what I have here would sound the same, given a real orchestral performance.


----------



## livioguerra

chopinsky said:


> I am glad that you like the piece. but you couldn't fine anything that you didn't like at all? I am not really an orchestrator so I doubt that what I have here would sound the same, given a *real orchestral performance*.


you are truly gifted ...
most important, your music is original and modern ...
sooner or later you will surely get recognition ...
as for the _real performance_ test ... everything I heard on your youtube channel is sound from the musical writing point of view : I'm ready to bet that it will sound _better_ than your computer mixes ...
best
Livio


----------



## Lunasong

I like it, what is the low instrument featured on II because I honestly cannot tell from the playback. I'm envisioning a horn...

What parts do you not like, and maybe we can more closely evaluate those.


----------



## chopinsky

livioguerra: Thanks for your comments, it is much appreciated .


----------



## chopinsky

@Lunasong: The instrument that you are hearing in the II part that dialogues (?) with the piano and orchestra is a tuba. I don't think a horn can quite hit some of those lower notes.

I guess my main issue with this piece comes from the fact that I am not an orchestrator, so even though something might sound alright, I am not sure if it would work in a real life setting. 

There is extensive use of percussion instruments (timpani, drums and cymbals) which I think might be overdone a bit (I am not trying to write a soundtrack for an action movie), but I am not sure how to tone this down, and still have the same effect.

There is also extensive use of pizzicato for the lower range stringed instruments (Double Bass and Cello in some parts), I don't really know how to change this so that those instruments don't sound so monotonous

Another issue involves the possibility of cluttered orchestration, (are there too many instruments playing at the same time? Does this always work in a real orchestral setting?) or inaccurate orchestration.

These are just a few of the issues that I find with the piece as it stands. If you have any solutions to these issues, I would be glad to here them. Thanks.


----------



## chee_zee

I'd read the garritan online version of rimsky korsakov's orch book as well as sam adler if you want to improve your orch skills


----------



## chopinsky

Thanks for the information. I find that the Garritan online version is quite limited though. There are other sources out there, but not all of them are quite "good reads" more like reading a Science Textbook.


----------



## paulc

A few issues:

Cluttered orchestration. Too many instruments in the same register/timbre that obscure the piano among others.

The lack of distinct tension/release in the composition. I hear many little swells and lulls that repeatedly break the mood, as if the rate of change is too high. The piece seems a bit fatiguing and unfocused (directionless) at times. The lack of orchestral variation.

As for the rest of your skills, wow!  You have a lot of potential there. Keep working and you are sure to succeed. Clarity, concision - some things to think about.


----------



## Op.123

Brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## Op.123

Any sheet music


----------



## chopinsky

Thanks, there is sheet music for this. It will require a bit of editing, but I can post it soon if you would like.


----------



## chopinsky

paulc said:


> A few issues:
> 
> Cluttered orchestration. Too many instruments in the same register/timbre that obscure the piano among others.
> 
> The lack of distinct tension/release in the composition. I hear many little swells and lulls that repeatedly break the mood, as if the rate of change is too high. The piece seems a bit fatiguing and unfocused (directionless) at times. The lack of orchestral variation.
> 
> As for the rest of your skills, wow!  You have a lot of potential there. Keep working and you are sure to succeed. Clarity, concision - some things to think about.


Thanks, these are very good points, and I couldn't have said it better. At this point the piece seems to be a bunch of different Ideas mashed together in no particular order. This is something Ill have to work on for this. It might require reworking 90% of the piece.


----------



## hreichgott

Hi Chopinsky,
There seems to be adequate demand for the piece in its current form


----------



## Novelette

chopinsky said:


> Thanks, there is sheet music for this. It will require a bit of editing, but I can post it soon if you would like.


When you get a chance, please do post the sheet music!


----------



## Warp Zone

I listened to the first link and loved it. The piano part is especially a delight to hear. The percussion was overdone a bit, though, especially the cymbals.


----------



## chopinsky

I agree. it makes the Piece sound a bit cliche I think. Those sections will all be reworked.


----------



## chopinsky

Haha, Thanks. Ill have to post the sheet music soon. Ive just been really busy as of late.


----------



## Musician

There are two options with this work in my opinion...

You can either let all these musical ideas stay the way they are, meaning in a mix without order or natural progression from one theme to the next, or create a story. A story has a clear beginning, development, theme, and ending. Now its a cluster of ideas, though when separate each one of them is nice and meaningful, as a whole its a mess.

These musical ideas clearly have quality, and its evident that you have talent, but you need to learn to channel your talent in a clear and refined manner, so it will be also intelligible and unabridged. 

Also make sure that some of those sections of the piano are playable, if you want a pianist to one day tackle it.

Based on my impressions after listening to the first movement, the piece is a good piece, but needs major editing and lots of work.


----------



## chopinsky

Those are my same exact thoughts. It's currently in a state of chaos. Figuring out what to do with the numerous themes, transitions, etc... has been the hard part. I actually wrote this several years ago and haven't touched it since, for the sole reason that I haven't been able to figure out the right way to put it all together. Thanks for the suggestions though. I'll be considering them once I start looking at the piece again.


----------



## Volve

I must say, right about 4 minutes into the first place, my eyes felt watery. You have a truly magnificent masterpiece in the making here. I particularly like the percussion work in the piece, but my opinion might be biased since I studied drums for over 4 years. And personally, this "state of chaos" of ideas going on in the piece can make it very explosive and memorable if worked correctly. I really don't think I'm qualified enough to make any suggestions, but at least I can give my opinion: I really enjoy it, I would buy a recording of this, and I would see it live every oportunity I had, even in this incomplete state. But you still have a lot of work to do here, and please, finish it and get it out there! And I'd love to get my hands on that piano score


----------



## chopinsky

Volve said:


> I must say, right about 4 minutes into the first place, my eyes felt watery. You have a truly magnificent masterpiece in the making here. I particularly like the percussion work in the piece, but my opinion might be biased since I studied drums for over 4 years.


Hi.

Thanks for your Nice comments! If you really liked the percussion parts, you might also like this:




Theres Percussion throughout, but you should listen to the percussion (timpani) around 4:10.


----------



## Op.123

Still no sheet music


----------

